# New Leash Rule??? (agility)



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

I have an agility trial in two weeks and I heard some people talking about this "new leash rule"???

What are they talking about. I have heard dogs NQing because their handlers violated the rule.

And also, on the table, if your dog gets up, does the judge keep counting or does the judge start over. In other words, does the judge go" 1, 2, (dog gets up), 3, 4, go" or "1, 2, (dog gets up), 1, 2, 3, 4, go"?

Thank you in advance, 
Emily


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

New Leash Rule - dog MUST be on leash before you walk out of the ring.

Table Count - picks up where you left off... 5...4....3... (re-sit dog....).......2....1. It used to be a re-count, but that was taking too long.

If you aren't sure of any rules, ask the judge during the briefing. (You should read the rules before the trial, but if you're still confused about something, ask the judge.)

HAVE FUN!


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

FlyingQuizini said:


> New Leash Rule - dog MUST be on leash before you walk out of the ring.


This is a sore spot for me - I'm all about responsibility and accountability and the need for dogs to be under control whilst leaving the ring. HOWEVER - this adds an additional 30 seconds a dog (sometimes more) which ends up tacking on an additional two hours a day to an agility trial. As someone who has to drive 4+ hours home from most trials finishing up at a trail at 4-5pm because of a stupid rule is not appealing....There are so many other rules that aren't enforced at agility trials - If AKC feels the need to push this one appoint a ring steward to watch the exiting handlers - in the northeast it hasn't changed behavior, no one has gotten called on it - a few "warnings" - but the judges are still watching everyone leave the ring and that's wasting a lot of time...

Erica


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

The leash rule has existed in ASCA agility for a while. I really don't see that it's taking any longer. If you use a slip leash, it's really fast, but even if you don't you can ask for a quick sit and snap on a leash. I've never walked out of the ring with my dog off leash, even before the rule; I just think that's strange. 

The only people where I see it taking longer are the people who can't get their dogs back at the end of the run -- but then, they were delaying the start of the next person's run even before the new leash rule....


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks!

I have read the rules, but I don't think my version of the regulations has the new leash rule. I agree, starting over with the table each time would take waaaayy too long!

Sooo... is it technically okay if I let Layla jump into my arms after the last jump and grab her leash from the post. Assuming I don't walk out of the ring with her. Layla likes to be carried when she's excited haha.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I heard several stories in the small dog world, where handlers picked their dogs up did not leash it, the dog was 'under control' so it was ok. However the handler tripped or whatever, the dog got out of their arms and got into the wrong dogs face. Had the dog been leashed they may have been able to grab the dog and stop incidents. Now whether it is one story over and over or more than one instance I don't actually know. I have heard it from judges. I guess small dog was badly injured and that was enough for the AKC to enforce the rule. The old rule of leashing in the exit area was not enough. They had to enforce stronger. I have seen runs be NQ'd because the leash was not on the dog. USUALLY the ring people stop you before you leave. 

As long as you leash your dog before you leave the ring, you should be fine.


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

goldengirls550 said:


> Sooo... is it technically okay if I let Layla jump into my arms after the last jump and grab her leash from the post. Assuming I don't walk out of the ring with her. Layla likes to be carried when she's excited haha.


As long as you have her leashed before you leave the ring -- yes, even if she's in your arms. Most judges have been going over the leash rule in every briefing, so if you have questions, ask the judge.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I have not noticed our trials taking any longer either, from my own observations most people left with their dogs on-leash anyways. I have heard some small dog people are getting called on it, by carrying the dog out in their arms. But I have not personally seen anyone.

One of the trial secretaries here built little gates that swing open in the in and out. So dogs cannot run out of the ring and maybe to remind people. I do think those are nice! Not that my dogs ever run out of the ring, but I did have a loose dog run in the ring once while Barley was on the line!


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

FlyingQuizini said:


> The leash rule has existed in ASCA agility for a while. I really don't see that it's taking any longer. If you use a slip leash, it's really fast, but even if you don't you can ask for a quick sit and snap on a leash. I've never walked out of the ring with my dog off leash, even before the rule; I just think that's strange.
> 
> The only people where I see it taking longer are the people who can't get their dogs back at the end of the run -- but then, they were delaying the start of the next person's run even before the new leash rule....


The actual rule hasn't changed in AKC - they've always had a rule that you need to leave the ring on leash - carrying little dogs has previously been acceptable. The big change is that the judge now stops the ring and waits for the handler to leash their dog and completely leave the ring before turning to the timer and giving a thumbs-up. This absolutely adds 30 seconds a dog for even the fastest teams - it's not just the dogs that aren't in control...

I personally use a slip lead and I do ask for a sit before I leave the ring - always have - but sometimes that slip lead is placed in a bucket and it does take 10 seconds to get one end up and then the loop around a dog's neck. Even at 20 seconds a dog that's still 110 minutes added to a one ring trial...at 15 seconds that's almost an hour and a half - time that didn't used to matter - as soon as the dog cleared the last jump the judge scanned for bars quickly, then gave the go for the next dog - instead of watch previous dog leash and leave, THEN scan and give the go...

Erica


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Wow. It really does add onto the time a trial takes... I will be there all day anyways because I am volunteering in the morning. I will ask during the briefing to be sure of the leaping into my arms and then grabbing the leash thing.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

MurphyTeller said:


> time that didn't used to matter - as soon as the dog cleared the last jump the judge scanned for bars quickly, then gave the go for the next dog - instead of watch previous dog leash and leave, THEN scan and give the go...
> 
> Erica


Oh, got it. We've not had a chance to trial much this year, so I haven't paid that close attention to the specifics of the rule and it's impact. Didn't realize it was about the judge not being ready to release the next team until the previous dog was leashed up.

I miss showing! I'll be glad when my life gets back to "normal" so we can enter trials again!


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

If people are smart about it and have dogs under control, putting the leash on doesn't cause any problem. It's the people whose dogs go grab the leash and won't stop tugging long enough for them to put the leash on, the people who take a long time getting the dog back under control before they can even think about the leash, the people who just got their first something-or-other and want to stand there cheering for their dog before putting the leash on, etc who cause delays. The little exit chutes rather than just a gap in the ring rope also help. I usually grab the dog by the collar, grab the leash, and go into the exit chute to put the leash on, so if the dorky dog won't hold his head still or whatever it's not holding up the ring.


----------



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm not sure how I would feel about the leash thing, but I know how I feel about the counting and I think its dumb.... Isn't the point for the dog to HOLD the position it was asked to be in? I dont accept my dog breaking the down or sit on the table and I think something like this is really counterproductive. I prefer starting over if the dog breaks it, but that's just me. Its been a couple years since I've done an agility trial and I'm not sure if CKC is the same or not, but why change the rules due to people not working with their dogs to teach them what is expected. I only say that because suddenly its acceptable for the dog to have the judge count down " 5... (dog breaks)... 4 (dog breaks)... 3 (dog breaks)... 2 (dog breaks)... 1 (dog breaks)... go". If my dog was going to do that, I'd not enter and work on it. I guess to each his own, but I certainly wouldn't accept it. And if it takes way longer because the dog has to actually stay on the table for 5 seconds in a row, what's the big deal? Most competitors wouldn't waste their money for a guaranteed NQ based on time. I'm sure I'm probably against the grain here, but thats JMO. BJ


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

katieanddusty said:


> I usually grab the dog by the collar, grab the leash, and go into the exit chute to put the leash on, so if the dorky dog won't hold his head still or whatever it's not holding up the ring.


A lot of clubs now provide a chute - but that does not count as "the ring" - so even if you have your dog well under control and holding on to the collar the judge should not (by new rule) take his eyes off you until the leash is attached to the dog/collar...AND if the leash is not attached to the collar when you walk into the chute you are risking an NQ with the new rule. 

I suppose that some judges are not enforcing this policy - but at the three trials I've been to this year two have had agility reps present - so the rule was enforced - to the letter. FWIW, lots of agility judges (including at least one of the original class of AKC judges) are pretty unhappy with the change - it makes a longer day for competitors - but also a much longer day for the judges on their feet watching other people have fun with their dogs (also known as OPDs). 

I run my dogs naked - so grabbing them and leaving has never been an option...I will say that how the leash is left for me makes a great difference in how long it takes to get it on my dogs - the good thing about a slip lead is that either end can become a slip (through the handle) - good enough to get out of the ring and back to our setup...Oh the other thing I've seen NQ a person is they got the leash on their dog, left the ring and their dog began running (dragging) the person to greet someone that was ringside - they dropped their leash and the dog ran to that person who picked up the leash (they were celebrating the dog's AX)...except....the judge saw that and NQ'ed the team...

Erica


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

I just looked it up, and I didn't realize that there was an even newer leash rule (effective March of this year). What I was considering the "new leash rule" is probably three or four years old : But a little over a year ago in southern CA we started hearing "AKC says they really want your dog on leash before you leave the ring" (basically the new rule minus the chute clarification) and it didn't cause much of a change. The only problems are the type of thing I mentioned in my previous post - I really don't think the time you take to put on a slip lead is causing any substantial delay.

One nice thing I noticed when I read the actual rule is that clubs must provide a leash container. This should eliminate a lot of the leash gets tangled on the ring gating, can't find little thin green leash on the ground, 4-year-old leash runner puts the leash in a horribly inconvenient place, etc.

Getting in trouble for your dog running and dragging the leash outside the ring has nothing to do with the new rule. That might be the way the judge sugarcoated it, blame the evil new rule and not me, but it's just the classic dogs must be on leash except when running or at the warm-up jump. Which really should be enough to require that dogs be on leash when leaving the ring anyways. But people weren't being responsible about putting the leash on under the older rule, so now AKC thinks the judges need to hold the ring while they babysit handlers and make sure they comply. Unfortunately the same people are probably still causing delays, but theoretically that will no longer endanger the dogs outside the ring.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

ok, this is probably a REALLY stupid question from someone who hasn't shown in agility, but why not just fold up a 4 or 6 foot thin slip lead and put it in your pocket? I do it all the time in obedience, it fits nicely and because it's fabric doesn't come out of your pocket. That would elimate the seaching for the leash problem at the end....


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> ok, this is probably a REALLY stupid question from someone who hasn't shown in agility, but why not just fold up a 4 or 6 foot thin slip lead and put it in your pocket? I do it all the time in obedience, it fits nicely and because it's fabric doesn't come out of your pocket. That would elimate the seaching for the leash problem at the end....


Actually, I have seen people do that in UKC agility trials.... People who did that usually had really spooky dogs though that had a history of leaving the ring during a run. I don't know about AKC though... I am curious about it too


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> ok, this is probably a REALLY stupid question from someone who hasn't shown in agility, but why not just fold up a 4 or 6 foot thin slip lead and put it in your pocket? I do it all the time in obedience, it fits nicely and because it's fabric doesn't come out of your pocket. That would elimate the seaching for the leash problem at the end....


I commented on someone doing this at a USDAA trial recent and someone I was with made a comment about them not being as strict as AKC. Maybe somehow it could probably be twisted into training in the ring. :gotme: Agility leashes are often tugging leashes and you could see that maybe they'd be considered toys?


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

kgiff said:


> I commented on someone doing this at a USDAA trial recent and someone I was with made a comment about them not being as strict as AKC. Maybe somehow it could probably be twisted into training in the ring. :gotme: Agility leashes are often tugging leashes and you could see that maybe they'd be considered toys?


Plus from a time perspective I don't think pulling a slip leash out of your pocket to connect to your dog and pulling one out of a bucket to connect to your dog is dramatically different in elapsed time...you still have to find the loop end to put over the dog and NOW you've got the judge wondering what else you had in your pocket during your run...

Erica


----------

